# Permanecer versus  restar



## regalsun

Olá pessoal,
  I was wondering if there is a difference  between the use of the verbs *permanecer *and *restar*. Is permanecer used referring to living things, and restar for objects? For example:

1) Ele vai permanecer como o governador até o final do ano.
2) A comida restou na mesa na cozinha.


If my examples are wrong, could you please give me two simple examples using these verbs. Muito obrigado.


Regalsun.


----------



## Vanda

Hi Regal,

1) Ele vai permanecer como o governador até o final do ano. (continuar)
permanecer = continuar a ser ou ficar

2) A comida restou na mesa na cozinha. (sobrou)
restar = sobrar 

Ambas palavras têm mais significados, porém ative-me ao seu contexto. 

Algumas possibilidades para restar =
1. Sobrar,   
 2.  Continuar vivendo, sendo, existindo, depois de outra pessoa ou coisa; sobreviver, ficar
 3.  Ficar ou subsistir como resto ou remanescente:    
 4.  Faltar para fazer, para completar:   
 5.  Ficar, existir, após destruição de uma ou mais partes; sobreviver
(Fonte: Aurélio)


----------



## Outsider

_permanecer_: to remain, to stay [in some state or place]
_restar_: to remain, to be left [a part of a whole]



regalsun said:


> 1) Ele vai permanecer como o governador até o final do ano.
> 2) A comida restou na mesa na cozinha.


2*) Resta só uma fatia de bolo.


----------



## Vanda

Out, deixe-me entender: quer dizer que vocês não dizem que restou/sobrou comida de ontem?! Restos de comida e por aí afora?


----------



## Outsider

Bem, não é muito habitual, mas já que a frase original era sobre comida...


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider está certo.

Permanecer: to remain, to continue, to stay (on), to linger
Restar: to be left over

Também usa-se restar em: (embora seja mais comum usar o verbo faltar)
Restam apenas dois dias para o fim do prazo de inscrições.
Ainda restam duas horas para o fim da prova, não há por que se apressar.

*Faltam apenas dois dias...
*Ainda faltam duas horas...

...e por aí vai.


----------



## Macunaíma

Um caso em que restar e permanecer podem ter alguma conexão, mas com significados diferentes:

- A gripe espanhola havia matado suas três irmãs, só restara ela.
- A gripe espanhola havia matado suas três irmãs, só ela permanecia viva.


----------



## Vanda

_Peraí,_ deixa eu entender: vocês estão dizendo a respeito de _restar e permanecer _ter ou não alguma conexão e eu estou simplesmente considerando as duas palavras desvinculadas. Qual é o erro?!


----------



## Macunaíma

Desculpa, Vanda. Eu não quis dizer que nada do que você escreveu estava errado. Não está. É que a frase que ele marcou como errada, me soou estranha também. "A comida restou...", restar como verbo intransitivo? Eu nunca usei esse verbo assim, não estou acostumado. Mas "Restou comida..." é normalíssimo. Nesse caso "restou" é o quê? Verbo transitivo direto? Verbo de ligação? Eu ando péssimo com nomenclaturas gramaticais...


----------



## Vanda

Ahhhhhhhh! Agora sim. Não tinha feito a conexão! Mas voltemos à vaca fria..
Restar também é intransitivo com o sentido de sobrar e sobejar, portanto é perfeitamente aceitável, ainda que incomum, dizer que a comida restou na mesa.


----------



## MOC

"Restou" por aqui não é muito normal. Usa-se mais "sobrou". Não estou a dizer que se alguém disser que "restou" algo a outra pessoa não sabe o que é, mas é muito incomum. 
"Restos de comida" é comum ainda que também se use "sobras" e até por vezes com sentidos algo diferentes.

Uma vez mais, relembro que não é que a palavra seja inexistente em Portugal. É simplesmente algo incomum como verbo (pelo menos por aqui), o que não quer dizer que não surja de modo algum numa conversa. Mesmo o exemplo dado pelo Outsider, ainda que provavelmente já tenha ouvido gente a usá-lo, soa algo estranho para mim. O mais certo era ouvir alguém dizer "Sobra uma fatia de bolo.".

Como substantitivo, por exemplo em "Restos de comida" ou "O resto não interessa", o uso é comum. Usado como verbo nem por isso.


----------



## uchi.m

regalsun said:


> 1) Ele vai permanecer como o governador até o final do ano.
> 2) A comida restou na mesa na da cozinha.


 
1) Ele vai _permanecer_ como governador até o final do ano.  
1') Ele vai _restar_ como governador até o final do ano.  
2) A comida restou na mesa da cozinha.  
2') A comida _permaneceu_ na mesa da cozinha.  

_Permanecer_ quer dizer que não houve mudança de local ou estado.
_Restar_ já foi explicado pela Vanda acima.


----------



## Macunaíma

Para esclarecer para o Regalsun, já que se falou em comida, _scraps_ ou _leftovers_ traduzem-se por _restos_ ou _sobras:_

- The leftovers can be served cold for a quick snack. _( As sobras podem ser servidas frias para um lanche rápido )_

_-_ Feast on Scraps_* ( banquete de restos )_
_* um álbum da cantora Alanis Morissette_


----------



## Odinh

MOC said:


> "Restou" por aqui não é muito normal. Usa-se mais "sobrou". Não estou a dizer que se alguém disser que "restou" algo a outra pessoa não sabe o que é, mas é muito incomum.
> "Restos de comida" é comum ainda que também se use "sobras" e até por vezes com sentidos algo diferentes.
> 
> Uma vez mais, relembro que não é que a palavra seja inexistente em Portugal. É simplesmente algo incomum como verbo (pelo menos por aqui), o que não quer dizer que não surja de modo algum numa conversa. Mesmo o exemplo dado pelo Outsider, ainda que provavelmente já tenha ouvido gente a usá-lo, soa algo estranho para mim. O mais certo era ouvir alguém dizer "Sobra uma fatia de bolo.".
> 
> Como substantitivo, por exemplo em "Restos de comida" ou "O resto não interessa", o uso é comum. Usado como verbo nem por isso.


 
Eu ia fazer esse mesmo comentário. Tudo o que você disse acima se aplica ao Brasil também. 'Restou comida' é incomum, 'sobrou comida' é o mais usual.


----------



## la jeremiada de Jeremías

Folks, can restar also be used transitively to mean *rest* or *be still*?

I found this in a song by Chico Buarque:

*Mesmo calada a boca, resta o peito

*


----------



## Vanda

No, in this context he means _sobrar, continuar existindo_. The mouth is shut up but you still have _peito_ (as _heart_ here), that is, your heart still feels/ beats...


> Como beber dessa bebida amarga, tragar a dor, engolir a labuta. *Mesmo* *calada* a *boca* *resta* o *peito*,



During dictatorship era you had to keep the mouth closed, but no one could forbid your heart to feel and long  for freedom.


----------



## la jeremiada de Jeremías

Vanda said:


> No, in this context he means _sobrar, continuar existindo_. The mouth is shut up but you still have _peito_ (as _heart_ here), that is, your heart still feels/ beats...



That was fast...  Thanks, Vanda!


----------



## Outsider

la jeremiada de Jeremías said:


> Folks, can restar also be used transitively to mean *rest* or *be still*?
> 
> I found this in a song by Chico Buarque:
> 
> *Mesmo calada a boca, resta o peito
> 
> *


In spite of appearances, in that example what you have is not a transitive verb, but rather an intransitive verb followed by its subject. _Resta o peito_ = _o peito resta_, "the heart remains".


----------



## Guigo

Apenas um adendo que creio possa ser do interesse de alguns.

Há alguns anos, participei de um grupo humanitário que recolhia comida de restaurantes, para em seguida distribuí-la entre pessoas carentes (principalmente os "sem-teto") - participação, aliás, que pretendo retomar brevemente.

Fazíamos então distinção entre "sobra" e "resto". _*Sobra*_ era o que ficava nos panelões e bandejas dos restaurantes; _*resto*_ era o que ficava, inacabado, nos pratos de comida das pessoas. Obviamente, somente recolhíamos e oferecíamos o que chamávamos de _*sobra*_; porém, a quantidade de _*restos*_ era tão grande, que chegava a doer o coração (acredito que com a moda da "comida por quilo", haja, atualmente, um desperdício menor de comida).


----------



## BENTEVI

Sometimes, it's more than just a matter of meaning, but also of collocation. That's why there are many possible translations for some phrases using "restar/permanecer":

res.tar
v. 1. Tr. ind. e intr. Existir como resto ou remanescente. 2. Intr. Sobejar, sobrar. 3. Tr. ind. e intr. Sobreviver. 4. Tr. ind. e intr. Faltar para. 5. Intr. Permanecer, subsistir.

res.tar
[Rest'ar] v. remain; to be leftover.

All of the following are very common usage in Brazil:
Não restou pedra sobre pedra. (No stone was left unturned.)
Só restaram alguns gatos pingados no final da festa. (There were only a few people left at the party.)
Não resta dúvida de que... (There is no longer any doubt that...)
Restam apenas dois dias para o fim do verão. (There are only two days of summer left/Only two days to the end of summer)
Não lhe resta nada. (He was left with nothing/He has nothing left.)
Ainda resta uma esperança. (There is still hope.)
Restaram só as lembranças. (Only the memories survived.)
Restam apenas 1.000 ingressos. (There are only 1,000 tickets left.)
Restar saber/descobrir para que servem. (We still have to figure out what they are for.)

It just doesn't sound natural to me to say: "restou na mesa". I'd say "ficou na mesa", and maybe I'd say "Permaneceu na mesa durante algum tempo".

Ba-Vi: *restam* menos de 2 mil ingressos - Noticias - Lancenet.com.br - [ Translate this page ] 
21 Mar 2009 *...* Apesar de o clássico deste domingo ser o mais caro da História dos Ba-Vis, as torcidas prometem comparecer e lotar Pituaçu.
www.lancenet.com.br/clubes/vitoria/noticias/09-03-21/512190.stm?ba-vi-*restam*-menos-de-2-mil-ingressos 

*resta*-nos, a partir de agora, a possibilidade de uma nova filosofia: pensar a *...*
www.humanas.unisinos.br/coloquio/filosofia/conteudo/TEXTOAndredeFarias

O que me *restou*? "Meias verdades, meias atitudes, meias vontades...nada disso me interessa..." Segunda-feira, 16 de Março de 2009. O Céu não nos protege *...*
oqueme*restou*.blogspot.com/ - 75k - Cached - Similar pages

O Legado: O triste fim de Policarpoquaresma - [ Translate this page ]
*Só restou ao* porteiro, partir para cima do barman. Agora era o porteiro, que praticamente marretava o barman, haja vista o carinho que todos tinham por *...*
olegado.blogspot.com/2005/02/o-triste-fim-de-policarpoquaresma.html - 21k - 


per.ma.ne.cer
v. 1. V. de lig. Continuar sendo: A mancha do crime permanece indelével. 2. Tr. ind. e intr. Ficar demoradamente; conservar-se, durar. 3. Tr. ind. Persistir.

per.ma.ne.cer
[permanes'er] v. to stay, continue; to stand; to remain, last.

Tudo permaneceu intacto.

Em 2006, a desigualdade no país *permaneceu* a mesma, diz Ipea. Brasil. O Instituto de Pesquisa Econômica Aplicada (Ipea) acaba de concluir o estudo *...*
www.crentes.net/artigo/em-2006--a-desigualdade-no-pais-*permaneceu*-a-mesma--diz-

Pugilista galês que *permaneceu* dez anos como campeão confirma parada. Publicado por Wesley Moura em quinta-feira, 5 fevereiro 2009Nenhum Comentário *...*
www.brasilcombate.com.br/pugilista-gales-que-*permaneceu*-dez-anos-como-campeao

Mulher que *permaneceu* 18 anos como refém da própria família é *...* - [ Translate this page ] 
Mulher que *permaneceu* 18 anos como refém da própria família é libertada. 14/06/2008 - 03:32:42 -. "Recebemos um telefonema anônimo indicando que havia uma *...*
www.tudoagora.com.br/noticia/945/Mulher-que-*permaneceu*-18-anos-como-refem-da-propria-familia-e-libertada.html

Ninguém _*permaneceu*_ comigo - [ Translate this page ] Ninguém _*permaneceu*_ comigo. Nos escritos finais do apóstolo Paulo, *...* Ele _*permaneceu*_ sozinho no julgamento da opinião mundana e apenas se ouviria as suas *...*
www.estudosdabiblia.net/2003422.htm - 8k - Cached - Similar pages

Abraços a todos,


----------



## almufadado

_*Permaneço aqui*_, quieto.* Resta-me apenas* pensar que sempre existe uma solução. Olho para* os restos do prato* e _*fico a pensar*_ no _*desperdicio permanente* _de comida. 

Colhe-se o trigo e faz-se o pão, *fica o restolho *_que se *queda, inerte*, _no solo rasgado. A *vaca que me resta* pastará ai. O *restante permanecerá *ai até de novo a terra florescer.

O pão, divide-se pelos que *permanecem aqui*, _*os restantes de todos*_ os que *partiram*, que ele não é _*perene*_ é apenas e só_* o que restava*_.


----------

